
Tim Cook is stepping down. Apple is looking for a new CEO in Barcelona (Spain) - soci
http://www.jobsbcn.com/offers/apple-ceo-english-ios-mac-osx-d14801?result=0
======
xae
Although he definitely shouldn't be stepping down from his position he
absolutely needs to come to Barcelona and open a development center in the
city. Quality talent at 1/3 of the cost

